# Cpc-a



## Grisham (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been a CPC-A since December 2010.   I am current with my CEUs.  I am unable to get an opportunity to volunteer, intern, or find a job as a coder (part-time, full-time or remote).  I have not received any success with Project Xtern.  I really enjoy this field and am hoping someone might have other suggestions.
I reside in Los Angeles.
Thanks


----------



## Bimala (Nov 17, 2013)

I have also facing same problem. I have CPC-A from September 2013 still looking for job. Could not find any job.


----------



## drewbart@sbcglobal.net (Nov 17, 2013)

You should be checking with temporary agencies and also seeking different positions where you would like to work.  i.e. clerical, receptionist, ect..  Getting your foot in the door is really a good thing as you will be the first the hear about opening positions,network and  show your work ethic.  Any job related to the field will only help you in the long run so keep an open mind to available positions.  Learning IC10 and passing the exam will also make you very attractive to employers.  Best of luck!


----------



## allanr (Nov 29, 2013)

The internet job postings for coders require a minimum of two years experience.  If you have become certified and are a CPC-A or CPC-H-A, it is almost a guarantee you won't get a job since the employers know you are an apprentice.  Every month or two a large number of people enter the job market who just got a medical coding 'degree' from AAPC, AHIMA, another internet-based school, or a county college.  It is a very discouraging situation.  I'm afraid the schools just want to take your money (as they have mine).


----------



## Madjim2604 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have heard there is a course for 100 bucks out there to get you the additional experience you need to have that "A" removed off your cpc.. Not sure where it is from, but its an additional externship. So many of us are struggling to obtain these externships because hospitals and dr. office just do not have the staff to accommodate the students. I will get back to you with information.
Let me ask around at work!!


----------



## bonbon71 (Dec 4, 2013)

I passed my CPC exam in May 2013, and I'm equally as frustrated. I have an associate's in HIM as well as my CPC-A. I have been applying for all sorts of positions, including medical receptionist/front office, etc, having no luck at all.


----------



## mindycorbett93 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have two part time intern positions available in my department. We are willing to hire a newly certified coder, or someone still in training. The intern positions do not pay, but MAY turn into a regular part time position for the right candidate. We can offer experience, and on the job training. We need 2 people to each work 20 hours per week in our office. If you are interested, please email me with your contact information at mindy@bh2corp.com.


----------



## mindycorbett93 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Intern position available*

Hi All, 
I work for a medical office in Austin, and I currently have two unpaid intern positions that I am looking to fill as soon as possible. I need 2 people who are either recently certified, or in training to help me out in my office 20 hours per week. There will be plenty of hands on coding, as well as working rejected claims, etc and will provide you with great experience. The position MAY turn into a regular part time position for the right candidate. If anyone is interested please email at mindy@bh2corp.com. Please attach your resume.
Thank You, 
Mindy Corbett
Coding & Billing Specialist/IT Specialist
Balanced Hormones and Health


----------



## jennylynh (Dec 10, 2013)

Have you been to a chapter meeting?  There is a great opportunity to network and see if there are any jobs.  

I was one of the lucky ones, but I don't give it all to luck.  I graduated in August of 2011 with an Associates in HIT and landed my first job doing denials about a month later.  Then 2 months later a coding opportunity presented itself after I had posted my resume on a chapter site.  2 years later after moving I have still had coding positions and right now I am working remote.  I had been in the recruiting industry before I entered healthcare, so I know how to tailor a resume and market myself.  

One tip is to put together a cover letter introducing yourself, your skills, and what you can bring forth to a company.  Send that to everyone, including for receptionist positions, etc.  Find contact emails at companies and send them that with your resume.


----------

